# P cut cutting problems



## Emerson (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, I am having continuing problems with my P cut not cutting the vinyl properly. It will cut ok then do a "stutter stop" thing that kind of looks like a perferated line but ragged. I've changed the needle and adjusted the pressure all to no avail. It is very frustrating as it has been a continuing problem and of course I have some shirts to get done. It is doing a new thing now were it will also grab like the needle is going too deep. Please help!!


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

Three *BIG* Questions;

*1.) *What model P-cut ( there are a few )

*2.)* What Software 

_*3.)*_ Are you using *USB* or* Serial* 


Next .... a few smaller questions (but just as important)

*1.)* *Blade Depth* .... ( amount of blade protruding out of holder ) Shoot for 1/2 the thickness of a credit card and go from there

*2.)* *Offset ....* used ( should be about .25mm give or take a little)

*3.) **Clean Blade* .... Blade holder should be clean and free of fod ( blade must be capable to spin freely within the holder )

*4.)* *Pressure and Speed ....*These will vary with the material being cut ( many variables .. manufacturer, product, even age of material and shop temperature, and a few more I will remember ...... when it happens again  ) Most stuff I cut with 75 - 90 for pressure & speed about 60


I would first look at the cutter depth _(_ being out _too far_ _)_

.


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

I had a problem like that with Flexi and a US cutter... Never could find why but on mine I found if I closed the program and started over it wouldn't do it
My computer guy claims the file was getting corrupted some how  

Good Luck
MM64


----------



## Emerson (Jan 7, 2010)

buggie pilot said:


> Three *BIG* Questions;
> 
> *1.) *What model P-cut ( there are a few )
> 
> ...


First thanks for the help. I adjusted the needle length, cleaned the needle holder, adjust the offset many times(does .25 mean 25 is the number I need?) & played with the pressure. It is still pretty much doing the same thing. Now it is cutting deep enough on one side than on the other ie on an "I" the left side won't be cut deep enough to weed and yet the other side will be deep enough to weed. 
I bought the business from someone else so the machine is second hand and did not come with a manuel. I also cannot find the model number. The models are all listed on the plate on the back but none of them are checked off. So sorry I can't help there. I'm using the WinPCsign program.


----------



## Emerson (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion but unfortunately it is still doing the same thing.


----------



## bigf00t (Nov 5, 2009)

I had this problem (along with many others which I still have)

With me it was a case of having the blade sticking out even less than 1/2 credit card thickness- so you could barely see it. And then putting the pressure up between 120-150.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Its possible you need to change the blade holder and cutting strip?
But sounds like a file problem, does it cut all your files like that?
Ive experienced weird cutting with bad files and bad cutting with worn parts.


----------



## Emerson (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggests. I tried all of the above plus brought in a more experienced person and nothing has worked. I think I need to ship it out or buy a new program to run it. The program I have apparently isn't the best so maybe it is acting up & I need to upgrade & hopefully elimate the problem, all at the same time. If the new program works then I know it isn't the cutter. I'm thinking it would be cheaper then spend roughly $80.00 in shipping plus the cost of repairs for a cutter I could replace new for not much more. 
Is the Pcut a desent brand? I am new and I don't want to spend too much as I do far more embroidery than heat press. Heat press is just a side line. Also what program would you folks recommend.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

What is and who makes a P cut? and what cutting program are you using?


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

The _P-Cut_ is made by _Creation_ in china .... It is an enconomy grade cutter selling for around $300 on_ Ebay_. I have owned one of these machines for about 2 years without one problem, and I use it 1 or 2 hours a day, 2 to 3 days a week. If yours is a 24" it is more than likely the_ CT630_ model

You can download a program called_ SignBlazer_ for free in numerous places. ( I use the link on the _USCUTTER_ forum) The trial version is a fully fuctional design/cut program with no expiration time (just a bunch of startup nag screens)

This is the only program I use for all my cutting and most of my design work. If you download this program I would be able to help you better as I do not know winpcsign.

Pete G


.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

buggie pilot said:


> The _P-Cut_ is made by _Creation_ in china .... It is an enconomy grade cutter selling for around $300 on_ Ebay_. I have owned one of these machines for about 2 years without one problem, and I use it 1 or 2 hours a day, 2 to 3 days a week. If yours is a 24" it is more than likely the_ CT630_ model
> 
> You can download a program called_ SignBlazer_ for free in numerous places. ( I use the link on the _USCUTTER_ forum) The trial version is a fully fuctional design/cut program with no expiration time (just a bunch of startup nag screens)
> 
> ...


 ...well theres you're problem right there.


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

T


gerry said:


> ...well theres you're problem right there.


Your right gerry .... absoulutly right.... having a machine that has been cutting flawlessly 3 days a week since I took it out of the box can be a big problem  (should have spent way more than $300)

Emerson, I purchaced all of the equipment listed in my signature with the_ profit_ made with my p-cut. Hang in there and if its not broke we'll get that macine working





.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Its good that yours is working If you have signblazer for free...is it pirated?


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

No gerry not pirated. a short search would tell you that. I won't argue about it as it goes against all that is true with your signature.







.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol, I have a friend who has signblazer and he paid for it..so i was a bit suspicious about it being free, I see it is free..so my apologies.
When i posted that comment last night it was late ,i was tired and thought I was talking to the op...I was going to say the prob is Karma if he was using pirated software..which i see now can be downloaded from the net for free.
So have you anything to help out the op..seein as you have the same machine?

have a nice day.


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

At this time I don't have anything to add that might help Emerson. There are 3 things that account for 90% of the eratic cutting problems with these machines. 

1.) use a serial connection whenever possible. usb seems to give some people trouble
2.) Blade extended out too far and wrong offset in the software
3.) Ground against static electricity... very important in dry climates

The rest of the time it's usually self induced operator error. I have been a frequent victim if this ( software related ....rogue nodes ) . I am willing to bend over backwards to help get him up and cutting

Have a great day
Pete G



.


----------



## bigf00t (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Buggie (I've been reading your name as Budgie up until now)

Have you ever had this problem myself and a few others are having:

cutter not finishing cut, with pics
Not completing cut.

Essentially the cuts never quite close properly because the blade seems to skew away from the starting point (inwards- see pics in above threads).

The machine works great with the pen tool- which suggests its the carriage, or the track etc.
But messing with the pressure/offset/ etc seem to have no affect on the actual closing of cuts.

Nobody seems to have a solution so I just thought I'd ask, incase you'd experienced it. Desperate times and all that...


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

I would like nothing more to tell you that I have personally had this problem and solved it ... I can't,

If I get some time this weekend I will try a couple of things with the pen and offset to try to get a better idea and give you a better answer

Pete G



.


----------



## bigf00t (Nov 5, 2009)

Any luck Pete?


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry not yet. Got involved in big project. will try to free time tomorrow








.


----------

